# The best color scheme you have seen for an HT room?



## Sonnie

I am curious as to what is the best color scheme you have seen for a home theater room... or maybe a few of your favorites.

Please try to post the picture here, if that is not feasible, linking to it is fine.

Thanks!

Maybe what we should consider sometime is nominating the top home theater decor for five members, then have a forum wide vote for the winner to win $500. onder:


----------



## salvasol

Mine ....burgandy (please excuse the mess)


----------



## roffe

Oooohhh.... colors are a matter of personal taste. 

I prefer muted colors in a home theater. Functionally, the all black "bat-caves" are the best, IMHO, but esthetiacally, a muted, not all black design is what I prefer. Other than that, white is a no-no by be, as the screen as the obvious exception. For those who have a grey screen, I also opt for a scheme where all other colors are darker than the screen.

Below is a picture I found inspiring when choosing my own color scheme, even if I went for even less color and mostly a greyscale theme. Even if it is not all finished yet, I guess you can see where I am going with this: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/14462-project-c8-building-norways-smallest-home-cinema.html

I'll post more pictures here if I find some that are according to my taste.


----------



## Sonnie

I know there must be some more favorites out there. Help me out... I am trying to get some ideas. :dontknow:


----------



## bpape

Here's an interesting one that I designed










This is Steve Withey's room. He posts here occasionally as swithey. Steve did a great job of finishing it. It's also of interest to some of you IB guys.

Full construction thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=620108

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, Mine is no way in the same league as Steve's :hide: but here is what I used.










The blue wall looks black when the lights are off and the movie is playing. The black upper sections is not paint its black carpet underlay.
I need to update my pictures as I have now built a riser


----------



## lcaillo

The best color scheme for optimum reproduction is a neutral color for any walls that will contribute to the reflected light on the screen or within the visual field when viewing the screen, at least according to SMPTE. While everyone will have their preferences, the effects of non-neutral walls on percieved color and on ambient light biasing the screen itself have to be considered if you want accurate color.


----------



## bpape

Here's one in more warm, earthy colors










Build thread here with more pics

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=735097

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie

I have seen several with tan/stone/khaki color with black or dark brown accents. I like the black wall around the screen as well. Our recliners are black. 

I also like the carpet with some sort of design/pattern to it. Maybe even some GOM patterned fabric for the acoustic panels. I ordered several samples that are a mixture of earth tone type colors. I am not sure about the ceiling yet, but I am thinking black.


----------



## lcaillo

The science of selecting the best colors is discussed here, along with a discussion of the use of backlighting for other types of displays. I suggest reading it to better understand how room colors and lighting affect the perception of color and the viewing experience.

http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ive.htm


----------



## SurfHB

Here is mine. It is called the Holden Beach Sea-Nema. I love at the beach so I chose this blue and an ocean color. The flash from my camera makes it appear brighter than it really is. 

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2541685380027742703qJWolp?vhost=good-times

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2366666320027742703bITpiP?vhost=good-times

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2996841720027742703acoorT?vhost=good-times

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2823011530027742703AUIjBH?vhost=good-times


----------



## Sonnie

What kind of carpet is that? I like the way you wrapped it around the riser.


----------



## SurfHB

Thanks....I got it at Lowe's hardware. It is called "Confetti" if I remember right.


----------



## bonehead848

roffe said:


> I prefer muted colors in a home theater. Functionally, the all black "bat-caves" are the best, IMHO, but esthetiacally, a muted, not all black design is what I prefer. Other than that, white is a no-no by be, as the screen as the obvious exception. For those who have a grey screen, I also opt for a scheme where all other colors are darker than the screen.


bat caves eh? Something like this?
















In all seriousness though, my favorites color schemes are like bpape's, dark earthy colors just like he said. 
I love the idea of a forum contest too, not only would it be a great bonus for someone's hard work but it would be nice to have some incentive for more build pics and details.


----------



## Sonnie

That's pretty cool, although I might get tired of it after a while.

I think I like the way these lights reflect off the ceiling in the corners. How is this accomplished?


----------



## bpape

This is a common thing to do Sonnie. When you construct your soffit - the bottom extends out past the side and has a lip on it. Line the channel you just formed with crinkled foil and lay rope lighting in it. There are many different kinds of rope now that have smoother or coarser looks depending on bulb type (or no bulb) bulb spacing, etc.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie

I suppose even if I did not have a soffit that it would still look good if I just built a tray for it around the ceiling... similar to the one in post #6 above.


----------



## bpape

Sure. It can easily be done with a piece of firring against the wall for spacing and then attaching crown molding flush with the bottom and leaving a few inch gap to the ceiling.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie

I have never installed crown molding before, but I have been planning to in this room, provided I can find something reasonably priced.

Are you referring to something like this...










I wonder how the crown molding looks with it not against the ceiling?


----------



## bpape

Yep. That's pretty much it. Some people space the crown out from the wall by an inch or so with firring.

Bryan


----------



## rickp

Sonnie, good question on the rope lighting, I am going to do the same type of set up with blue lights.


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure I am going to do it, simply because it would be more for show in our room than anything else and make me have to do more work and spend more money... :spend: I am not as much on show as I am functionality.


----------



## CompguyRG

Hey Sonnie,

I'm not sure if you found anything yet, but Prof has been kind enough to show me how he did his (and I don't think I've seen it in any posts yet.) The picture below is a diagram of his. I'm thinking of doing something like this in combination with building columns etc, so if you find a good looking easy solution I'm always up for hearing about it!


----------



## Sonnie

That is a good idea.

I ended up just putting crown moulding up... no soffit or rope lights.

I hope to have some pics in a couple of days. It is pretty much finished. I have a few other minor items to finish up and need to tune the system.


----------



## BrendaJohnson1

Sonnie said:


> I am curious as to what is the best color scheme you have seen for a home theater room... or maybe a few of your favorites.
> 
> Please try to post the picture here, if that is not feasible, linking to it is fine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Maybe what we should consider sometime is nominating the top home theater decor for five members, then have a forum wide vote for the winner to win $500. onder:


Once upon a time, a long time ago, I saw a home theater in sandy white colors, it looked quite stylish. But if I was making a cinema for myself, for sure I would choose the Dark Gray palette with Dark Grey. I like dark colors, typical classics.


----------

